# Is There A Way To Tell A Wood Lathe Chuck From A Metal Lathe Chuck?



## jere m (Feb 16, 2016)

I am looking around for a 6" 4 jaw chuck for my 8x12 hft lathe. I am looking for cheap not crazy precision. This lathe is a learning project to puttz around on. I might make some brass bearings and maybe an aluminum flashlight, no parts for a nuclear reactor or anything like that. 

I do want to avoid buying a wood lathe chuck...I think, but dont really know the difference other than the descriptions offered by sellers. 

I am having a hard time identifying the differences between the two variants on ebay. How do i tell if the seller is listing a much cheaper wood chuck as a metal chuck for more money? Or how do i tell which style chuck it is if there is no description other than chuck sizes. Is this a realivant concern or do i just need to find a chuck that fits?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a wood lathe chuck .


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a metal lathe chuck. Note the size difference in thickness. Both are 6"


----------



## jere m (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok those have a big difference between the jaws and the key system too. Are those differences universally consistent between the different styles?


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 16, 2016)

Some of the wood working shows I watch use this type of four jaw chuck, http://www.cpooutlets.com/nova-js50...ap=nvanjs50n&gclid=CNe7nqXA_coCFYU2aQod918D_A

I metal holding chuck should be able to hold any material.


----------



## Beone (Feb 16, 2016)

Magnets stick to the metal ones
Dave


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 16, 2016)

jere m said:


> Ok those have a big difference between the jaws and the key system too. Are those differences universally consistent between the different styles?




Yes pretty much.


----------



## jere m (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok thanks guys, guess i need to make sure to zoom in on the photos in the ads. I have been looking through the paper little machine shop and grizzly catalogs in addition to the ebay ads. The pictures in the catalogs dont have any of the details of the above photos (at least the ones i  my price range).  That was throwing me off the most. 

There were some three jaw styles that looked suspiciously similar but i think i can pick them apart now.

(A few 4 jaw chucks I have seen look something like these  [GALLERY=]http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/294...b68ccecbf75729d5e5be42c5f1a6a&hei=300&wid=300[/GALLERY] but it does look like aluminium and there is yet another style of key system)


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 16, 2016)

That in your link is a very light duty scroll chuck known also as a tommy chuck. It uses tommy bars to tighten.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 17, 2016)

A 4 jaw metal lathe chuck typically has independently adjustable jaws for setting your workpiece dead center or an inch or two off center. Woodturning chucks are frequently scroll chucks like the one with tommy bars though most have a key of some kind to tighten all the jaws simultaneously. Woodturning lathes have much smaller spindles as well, where a 24" throw machine may have a 1.25x8 thread. 
Dave


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 17, 2016)

Most of your wood chucks also come as is to be threaded onto a small spindle, like 1"-8, or 1 1/2"-8 nose.  Not sure what the spindle is on yours, but....... Check out CDCO tools. Some have had good luck with their stuff. It is cheap, and they have  a four jaw chuck for less than $100. I have bought a thing or two from them with good results.


----------



## jere m (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow I didnt realize there were so many variations with wood lathe chucks



Paul in OKC said:


> Most of your wood chucks also come as is to be threaded onto a small spindle, like 1"-8, or 1 1/2"-8 nose.  Not sure what the spindle is on yours, but....... Check out CDCO tools. Some have had good luck with their stuff. It is cheap, and they have  a four jaw chuck for less than $100. I have bought a thing or two from them with good results.



Looks like some good deals can be had at that site not just on chucks, thanks for that link!


----------



## Line_Bore (Feb 21, 2016)

Little Machine Shop has chucks and adaptors for that lathe. 

Caught somewhere in time.


----------



## tomw (Feb 21, 2016)

This is a wood chuck:



This is a metal chuck:




Similar, but still recognizably different.


----------



## rwm (Feb 22, 2016)

I was waitin' for that!
R


----------



## TC0853 (Feb 27, 2016)

Beone said:


> Magnets stick to the metal ones
> Dave


That's funny stuff.........I don't care who ya are


----------

